# Samuel Gawith Celtic Talisman



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I decided to start my morning off with an aro this morning. Why? Mainly because I sent a sample of SGCT yesterday and it was sitting on my counter. Normally aro's hold very little for me.

Celtic Talisman is one of the few that I really do enjoy though. My first SG aro was Firedance Flake and CT is very similar. Open the jar and you get vanilla and sweet cherries. Mostly cherry but the vanilla is in the background.

It's a standard ribbon cut and loads up fairly easily. Takes a light well and isn't too moist. Mine is a couple months old and I don't remember how moist it was originally but it's good right now.

Initially you taste the cherry topping. It's not too overpowering and doesn't taste like a low quality attempt. A few puffs in and the vanilla really starts to come out. You can taste the virginia some but the topping really mutes those flavors. The burleys seem to mimic the other flavors so they don't come out too much for me. But I'm still working on burley flavor profiles so.....

This morning there's a little bite for me. Keep in mind, I just had my teeth cleaned yesterday so I don't know how that affects the bite for me. It's always different with everyone.

If you want a good quality aro with cherry and vanilla, this is a great offering by SG. It's not something I want to smoke all the time but it's not a bad change of pace.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice review Dave, I have a couple of tins from '09 sitting around and couldn't decide to try it or not. Sounds worth giving it a go. Thanks


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I like this one a lot as well and the cherry aroma certainly lingers for a good long time after your smoke.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I am not an aro person, but I found this one to be one of my least favorites. It burned hot, and just didn't do anything for me. I did get the vanilla and cherry but it just seemed bland to me.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the review!


----------

